# AEB 1.8t - CE1 wiring help



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

Soon to be working on the wiring on my MK1 GTI
AEB 1.8t swap. I was wanting to use my CE1 stuff cause
i already have it all, but if its better to go CE2 then so be it.
I heard it was easy to do, never done it before so i wanna
do it right the first time.
I have found lots of info for a AEB to CE2 swap
just didnt know if its pretty similar or not.
Here is the info from the 1.8t swap thread...
AEB swap to CE2 Harness: 
AEB wire color > Description > CE2 fuse box plug location 
T6z - Red Plug 
1. Black/Blue > Coil packs > G1/4 (Black) 
2 White/Black > Diagnostic Port White/Black on Diag. Port 
3 Red/Black > Starter Trigger > F/1 (Red/Black) To Starter 
4 Red/Green > Power for O2 Sensors & Mass Air >G1/8 (Red/White) 
5 Red > 12v for ECU > Y/4 (Red) 
Pin # T10 - Brown Plug Description 
2. White/Yellow Read Switch (L.D.P.) 
4. Blue Alternator Warning Light 
6. Black/Yellow A/C Control Head N/A 
9. White/Blue Vehicle Speed Signal N/A 
Pin # T10m - Black Plug Description 
2. Green/Blue > Tach/RPM Signal To MSD Tach Adapter - White 
3. White/Gray > Oil Pressure Warning >G2/12 (Blue/Black) 
6. Black/Yellow Engine Coolant Level Warning 
7. Blue/Brown > Coolant Temp Gauge >G2/3 (Red/Yellow) 
9. Brown/Red Vehicle Speed Signal 
10. Yellow/Red Leak Detection Pump 
Pin # T10y - Blue Plug Description 
Not used 
Pin # T10z - Yellow plug Description 
2. Green/Black > K-Diagnostic Wire > Pin #7 on Diagnostic/OBD2 port 
6. Red/Blue > Fuel Pump Relay >G1/3 Red/Yellow 
7. 
8. Green/Yellow > Power for Injectors >Z1 (Red/Black) 

also info i found...
AEB wiring info
http://johnbaas.dyndns.org/audi/audi_wiring.pdf
CE1
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE1.html
CE2
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2832390


----------



## ShaggyMutt1 (Jun 19, 2012)

You ever get the ce1 swap done?


----------

